# Missed the deal of the century



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 7, 2013)

So on craigslist i found a 5 spout SS bottler filler ($600) for sale for $50!!

To my surprise when i emailed about it - it was gone  

Post was up for about 2 days - missed the boat on that one...


----------



## grapeman (Jan 7, 2013)

Gee, I wonder why it was gone already!?


----------



## robie (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep, I am really going to enjoy using my almost new, 5-spout filler!!!
Oops!

Just kidding!


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear that.

Here near Chicago winemaking stuff on Craig's List goes, for the most part, the day it is posted.

RR


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Bummer!!!!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jan 7, 2013)

That's alright Robie - I will just come and "borrow" yours


----------



## JohnT (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn! What a DEAL! Someone got real lucky!


----------

